
Papa John's, Reviewed - brandonhall
https://www.theatlantic.com/entertainment/archive/2017/11/papa-johns-reviewed/544988/?single_page=true
======
soniman
I like PJ pizza, especially thin crust. They didn't give it a fair shot
because spinach doesn't really belong on pizza. Plus, ReviewBrah does it
better.

